
Va. mayor suggests internment camps over Syrian refugees - astaroth360
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/11/18/roanoke-mayor-syrian-refugees/76016936/
======
astaroth360
So this is a new low as far as reactions to the refugee crisis goes... wow.

